# Insurance Policy Restrictions



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

U.S. DEPARTMENT OF HOUSING AND URBAN DEVELOPMENT
WASHINGTON, DC 20410-2000
JUNE 12, 2006​

Insurance Policy Restrictions as a Defense for Refusals to Make a
Reasonable Accommodation​

QUOTE: 
This memorandum responds to requests for guidance on how HUD investigators should examine Fair Housing Act "reasonable accommodation" cases where a housing provider cites an insurance policy restriction in denying a request from a person with a disability to reside in a dwelling with an assistance animal that is of a breed of dog that the landlord's insurance carrier considers dangerous. 
 
http://www.mvfairhousing.com/pdfs/2...ions related to reasonable accommodations.PDF​


----------

